# getting a colonoscopy tuesday...super scared for prep!?



## gxoxo (May 3, 2015)

i have had symptoms of IBS for a while now, but it seems to be getting worse. I have diarrhea 1-3 times a week and sometimes the cramps and abdominal pain i have from it is so excruciating, i pass out. so i decided it was time to go to my doctor and talk about it. he agreed with me and thinks i have spastic colon which is slang for IBS, so he prescribed a colonoscopy.

im having it tuesday morning and i have to start my prep tomorrow, monday.

the prep consists of taking 4 dulcolax laxatives (i got generic) & 238 grams of miralax in 62 ounces of gatorade.

now heres the thing, im not so scared for the procedure itself rather than the prep. i have read horrific stories online and this one lady had to do the same exact prep i have to do, and was projectile vomiting all day and night from it.

i am unbelievably terrified of throwing up. i havent thrown up in 6 years and the thought of it makes me so anxious and scared to the point i cry.

i dont want to do this prep if its going to make me throw up.

so please, if any of you guys have any advice on this please tell me. im so scared.

have any of you guys done this prep and experienced vomiting? is vomiting normal with the prep? is there anything i can do to prevent nausea and vomiting?

thank you for all of your help!!!


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

I googled "colonoscopy prep causing vomiting" and after scanning a few pages it seems that while it is possible it isn't very common.

What you do is up to you, but do try to keep yourself calm and relaxed and get yourself through this.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That actually sounds much more pleasant than most preps drinks! That happening (projectile vomit) seems extremely unlikely. My advice is drink slowly, stay relaxed and make your surroundings very calm


----------



## Rachel Lehr (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the same problem I hate throwing up. When I had my colonoscopy I just drank it slowly so thats what you should do. If you start to feel sick wait an hour or 2 to drink more. Hope everything goes well. God bless and good luck


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Drink slowly and keep calm, then you won't feel that sick. If you are to have a diagnosis of whether you have IBS, taking the prep for colonscopy is unavoidable. Good luck.


----------



## apeynurse (May 7, 2015)

Hello I am a 22 year old female. I have had diarrhea for years and yellow stools. So they decided to do an endoscopy and colonoscopy in March. The procedure is not bad at all. The prep is the worse only because you can't eat and are constantly running to the bathroom. I honestly don't remember my procedure and was at ease for getting these procedures to get some answers. I did not throw up during the prep at all. The miralax is gross but it isn't meant to taste good. Anyways good luck. You'll be fine and it'll be great to have some answers


----------



## ketchuptaco (Aug 6, 2007)

I've had nausea and diarrhea for years, my stomach is pretty sensitive and i had no issue with the prep. The procedure was fine, I did wake up partially through it but was so stoned from the sedative i didn't care.


----------



## bibbley (May 1, 2015)

Hey!
I've had two colonoscopies and am also terrified of being sick. The prep, whilst not the most pleasant tasting, was actually fine. I didn't feel nauseous at all- just needed the loo every 5 seconds! I don't remember either procedure.
Try and stay calm and near to the loo. I'd recommend having a stash of books with you in The bathroom to read, as it might help you to relax and take your mind off it a bit. It really will be fine, and it'll be over before you know it. Good luck!


----------



## hearto'fire (May 9, 2015)

I have a much worse problem. I get incontinent due to a birth injury, and the prep solution will go right through me and I won't be able to make it to the bathroom in time. I don't know what I'll do, just sit on the toilet all day, for hours and hours? I'm so scared. Last colonoscopy I didn't have this problem but now I'm older.


----------

